# Netbeans 6.0 Databinding von JComoboBox



## Jessi27 (2. Okt 2007)

Hi @ all,

hat sich jemand von Euch zufällig schon mit netbeans 6.0 mit dem Databinding beschäftigt?... 
Ich möchte gerne ein selektiertes Element aus der JComoBox an einer Variable binden... Bei JList geht es ganz einfach über bind-> selectedElement so etwas habe ich für die JComboBox leider nicht gesehen... Hat jemand von Euch ne Ahnung wie das funktioniert????

Schon mal vielen Dank 

Jessi


----------



## Gast (15. Jan 2008)

das würde mich auch interessieren ...


----------



## miketech (16. Jan 2008)

Hi,

also bei mir ist, wenn ich eine JCombobox anklicke unter Binding auch ein selectedItem zu finden.

Gruß

Mike


----------

